# looking for a Moscato recipe



## Donatelo (Nov 5, 2017)

Had a nice glass of Moscato wine at the restaurant today. I like the flavor and sweetness of that wine. Anyone have a good recipe for this?


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 5, 2017)

You would treat it as any other white wine. First you line up a source of Moscato grapes, crush and press. Ferment the juice to dry, then treat with sorbate and then finally backsweeten to get your sweet wine.

Check out this nice guide to white winemaking from MoreWine: http://morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wwhiw.pdf


----------



## dralarms (Nov 5, 2017)

Www.homewinery.com has a muscat that is pretty close. I use a lot of their juices.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Nov 5, 2017)

We love Muscat too!. We're blessed to have 20+ vines in our back yard, so I don't need to buy any grapes.
I aim to pick around 18 Brix, maybe sweeten up to 19 or 20, but not more. I've found higher levels can wipe out the special muscat aroma/taste.
I've used 1118 yeast in the past, this year tried 71b-1122 and so far (only 6 weeks in) it seems to be coming along well.

Nothing else special. We did back sweeten at the end a bit and really like it. Our 2015 was really good. 2016 I'm not sure yet. It was higher brix to start and I think flavour washed out, too flabby.


----------



## bkisel (Nov 6, 2017)

I've made both the WE and RJS Muscato kits numerous times. Wine from both kits have always been well received by family and friends.


----------



## Donatelo (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I may buy a RJS kit and give it a try. The recipe comes with it . Right?


----------



## tjgaul (Nov 10, 2017)

We made the Winexpert kit below last year and when we got down to about 8 bottles left my wife started to get nervous . . . so kit number 2 was ordered and is now just about done with primary. I added about 1/3 of the F-pac (included with the kit) into the must to get the SG up to a decent level. 1st time starting SG was 1.084 (12% ABV) and the 2nd batch went to 1.075 (11% ABV). For our tastes, 2/3 of the F-pac was plenty of flavor and sweetness. In fact, I still have a little of the F-pac from the first kit in the freezer.

This was popular with both sweet wine lovers and some of my dry red companions.


----------



## bkisel (Nov 10, 2017)

Donatelo said:


> Thanks for the input. I may buy a RJS kit and give it a try. The recipe comes with it . Right?



There is no recipe per se. The kit comes with the ingredients (less water) and _instructions_. You supply the equipment and elbow grease.


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 10, 2017)

Donatelo said:


> Thanks for the input. I may buy a RJS kit and give it a try. The recipe comes with it . Right?


Depending on your location, you can source a "juice bucket" of various muscat type grapes. I have several places I can get them from locally to me (within an hour or so). All you have to do is warm them up (they are usually refrigerated to just above freezing), and add some yeast. If you want to get fancy you can test the pH and TA, but normally you can make a good muscat wine without worrying about that. If you want a sweeter wine, after the bucket ferments and clears, I add some sorbate before adding some sugar solution to back sweeten the wine. There are online tools that can help you determine how much sugar to add to get the sweetness you desire in the finished wine. Just hunt and peck around this forum, there is a lot of information right here. Have fun!


----------

